# Difficult to wear (art) K



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.kevinkramp.com/


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

I feel sorry for the poor models.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I like the design of the red/white pants. But, I don't know how you can walk in them. :-(


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

no comment :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I don't know any man who would wear any of that!


----------



## catcknitting (Jul 14, 2013)

What a total waste of time to make any of them.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Outrageous designs.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

For REAL?????


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

SIMPLY HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Well now that is @#$%%^&**(. Momma taught me not to day bad things. I respect that.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Knitting is exciting everywhere - those it seems that many of the featured garments are knitwear, not necessarily hand-knit.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

OMGoodness, something went horribly wrong...


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Strange. If my daughter came home with one of those guys, dressed like that, I think she would be disinherited or something.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

How hideous!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Had a good laugh!


----------



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

I CANNOT in a million years see either one of my sons or any of my many nephews wearing that!


----------



## maureen ann (Oct 10, 2012)

Wouldn't want to be using the bathroom in a hurry wearing some of those silly things


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

yuck!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

what a waste of time! Ugly !


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful knitting, but my eyes say Nooooooooo when it comes to the garments.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Can somebody tell me why they call this ART???? and then go on to say " this guy is soooo talented" and another thing what are any of them useful for? Am I missing something.??????


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

That was soooooo bizarre


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Does anybody really wear this kind of stuff? Goes hand in hand with some of the bizarre runway fashions for women.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Absolutely ridiculous


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Whatever floats your boat.........


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

mmg said:


> I don't know any man who would wear any of that!


I could see Stephen West wearing these outfits or even creating them.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

IMHO...waste of good yarn and precious time.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

For heavens sake, what was that man thinking!
As if that sagging butt line wasn't bad enough with jeans already. Now he even has to make hideous knit sacks with foot holes.
Besides I don't think it very fashionable if a man falls flat on his face all the time because of his "trouser" design.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Had a good laugh thinking about what hubby (71) would look like in these....


----------



## jan26 (Mar 23, 2013)

What a waste of good yarn!!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

catcknitting said:


> What a total waste of time to make any of them.


Yep, and all that wasted yardgoods of knit fabric....Very surprise he even got the models to wear it. But I suppose they need to make a living somehow. Nothing there that would appeal to any man I know....


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Never! Would be a waste of money.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

What a waste of good yarn!!!!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I laughed too!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I can just see the men, I know, wearing something like these!!!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Frodosmom62 said:


> I feel sorry for the poor models.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Some of this is great reminds me a lot of the New Romantics in the 80s.great fashion.


----------



## camgrafx (Oct 11, 2013)

I couldn't even wear any of those to my local gay bar...they'd cancel my gay card!!!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Gladrags said:


> Can somebody tell me why they call this ART???? and then go on to say " this guy is soooo talented" and another thing what are any of them useful for? Am I missing something.??????


Aha! You nailed it, the emperor has no clothes, LOL!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

For what possible reason would a so talented knitter waste time with trash like that!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Really?? Looks like someone was taking too much LSD...


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

There's a reason the designer's name is Kramp. Gives my brain a kramp (cramp). UGH. How awful. None of the models looked happy to be wearing these monstrosities.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Bleaaaggghh!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

How many synonyms of WEIRD can you thing of?

On the "Older Posts" page the models are wearing pantyhose.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

He must be selling it somewhere. What an imagination. I see them as costumes for the Broadway stage. I also think the model is the designer and his friend.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

ditto!


grandmasheryl said:


> no comment :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Pocahontas said:


> For REAL?????


No, I think for art. (Beauty is in the eye of the beholder??) Just not mine.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful designs; I am surprised that no one seems to have mentioned that. No, I know no man who would wear such things, but they are still beautiful to look at.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Hmmmm.....Maybe I could make a few pair of the baggy pants for our male students who try sagging. I noticed in one pic they had a rather high knitted band. That way the guys would have the "feel" of sagging without fear of showing underwear or butt cleavage.


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

I think the designs are great. They are colorful and creative. They can be worn by either sex but would surely limit activities. I am amazed at the reactions I have thus far read. Open your minds and hearts.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe costumes for Cirque de Soliel.


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

Omg can't see me knitting any of those for my husband for Christmas !!!!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm glad they call it "art". It sure is not practical to wear.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm glad they call it "art". It sure is not practical to wear.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> http://www.kevinkramp.com/


Pure, unadulterated, crappola.


----------



## Lisa574 (Mar 29, 2013)

It must be "hammer time".


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll let you know if I see any men wearing Kevin Kramp in Manhattan.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I think, this is a mockery of knitting. Utterly ugly.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't think Kroger's or Walmart is ready for this look.....lol


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Honestly? Ridiculous!


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

these are FABULOUS!!!


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

catcknitting said:


> What a total waste of time to make any of them.


Totally agree but am more concerned about the wasted yarns. If he really didn't want them I would take them off his hands! lol


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

I guess that is one way to say "I paint"


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

I wonder how much the models were paid??? It would take a lot of money and a VERY large mask to get me into any of those.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

not my thing


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sure not my style! Or that of anyone I know or care to know! Perfectly good yarn just gone to H*** in a hand basket (or knitting basket as the case may be)


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh my!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Not even good looking models were able to make those designs look good. Poor guys.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Silly looking stuff. No one would actually wear it.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Uh, No!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I think that the artist achieved exactly what he wanted based on the many comments here. Art is often created to stimulate conversation, cause controversy and illicit emotion. I think he succeeded. Any artist who can get a bunch of knitters to comment on his work, positive or negative, is indeed talented.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

What a waste of wool


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Not a fan :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

mmg said:


> I don't know any man who would wear any of that!


They are not for wearing. They are to stretch the creativity of the artist who designed them.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

mamagill said:


> I think the designs are great. They are colorful and creative. They can be worn by either sex but would surely limit activities. I am amazed at the reactions I have thus far read. Open your minds and hearts.


I quite agree. I am always surprised at the narrow mindedness of some of the people here. Aren't we supposed to be creative people? None of these items is meant to be worn by regular people. They are an art form. I do admire the creative mind of the artisan. I only wish my mind had developed that way.

Open your minds ladies.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

a bit wild


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

I think it is utterly COOL!! Love it!


----------

